# Moving to Canada



## coolbuzz1976 (Nov 16, 2008)

hi all, I am from Mumbai, India. I have a bachelor's degree in commerce and working for the past 8 years. My present industry is Investment banking. Looking at the recession over the globe are there any opportunities lying in Canada. 

I am married and have one year old son. Which city according to you would be best suited for me in terms of cost of living, education, salaries, transportation and weather. 

Ia m planning to get a permanent residence in Canada but very confused about the cities as to which city would be best suited. 

Also would like to know the processing times after application for the same. I have heard it takes a long long time for it to happen. 

One more thing, I have heard from many people that people who are doing well in their country have to take up any jobs before getting the dream job. Is that true. ?


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

Buddy why you want to move from India. I mean you have a nice job, a family all thing settled then what is the need of moving? The current economic state of the world did not approve such kind of migrations.



Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

sarah_9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Buddy why you want to move from India. I mean you have a nice job, a family all thing settled then what is the need of moving? The current economic state of the world did not approve such kind of migrations.
> 
> ...


ummm its a good Point Sarah..... but every one has a right to live his own and at the place where he wants to live ............


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

kkmm said:


> ummm its a good Point Sarah..... but every one has a right to
> live his own and at the place where he wants to live ............


Hello buddy,


I agree with you, but if you have liabilities, then you should take your steps wisely. If you think you can make your life better in Canada then you should move but if you have any doubt then you must think twice before taking such steps.



Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## coolbuzz1976 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Sarah and kkmm, I do agree with you when you have a nice job, well settled in your own country and doing well it makes no sense of migration. But the present scenario is not considered to last long .. I would say it would last for about 2-3 years.. By that time I can decide whether I need to move on or not.. I would appreciate if you could guide me in the proper direction. Ultimately its gonna be me who is going to take the decision after considering the facts and figures .. 

So I would expect the answers to the previous thread please 

Regards
Coolbuzz


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

coolbuzz1976 said:


> hi all, I am from Mumbai, India. I have a bachelor's degree in commerce and working for the past 8 years. My present industry is Investment banking. Looking at the recession over the globe are there any opportunities lying in Canada.
> 
> I am married and have one year old son. Which city according to you would be best suited for me in terms of cost of living, education, salaries, transportation and weather.
> 
> ...


Hi CoolBuzz welcome to Expat Forum!
I think there are opportunities everywhere, for sure plenty in Canada, its a wonderful place.

Your first question what city... its very difficult to recommend a place because that is going to be based upon what I like and what I think is important. If you can specify what is important to you, and what you want from where you live, then you can pick a few cities and investigate if they offer what you want. Kind of a brain storming activity to come up with your wish list for a city. Once you know what you want, there will be people on here who can tell you if you will get it in the city you ask about. Hope that makes sense. 

This gives some idea of processing times depending on where your application will go to. Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada
The other option for you is to secure a job and come in on a work permit, then apply for skilled visa once you get here. Might be a quicker route.

Getting your dream job? I think it is good to have the attitude you are prepared to do anything once you arrive. I guess it will depend on your financial situation whether you need to take any job. If your skills are in demand, you may be able to get the job you want straight away. As a new immigrant it can be hard to get a job on the same level as you are in your home country. You may need to start at the bottom and work up.

Best Wishes Louise


----------



## coolbuzz1976 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Louise, 

Thank you very much for the information. I was looking to relocate to Vancover where the weather is not so harsh. Could you give me some info on the same 

Could you please let me know if I may get a job before I land there or I need to search once I am there.. Also what is the average salary which I can expect there..


Regards
Coolbuzz


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

coolbuzz1976 said:


> Hi Louise,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. I was looking to relocate to Vancover where the weather is not so harsh. Could you give me some info on the same
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not know much about Vancouver. This post covers some useful info about Vancouver. Also WhiteRose lived there so she may be able to offer more info http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...couver-toronto-comments-please.html#post46271

Job before or after gets a little complicated. If you can secure a job before you arrive then you may be able to get in on a work permit. It can be hard to do this from outside the country though. Often empoyers will not take you seriously until you are actually here. If you choose the skilled worker visa you will not need a job first. Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada this website has details about all the various ways to immigrate.

Good luck Louise


----------



## barrywaynewingo (Aug 3, 2009)

Vancouver is for sure the city to move to.


----------

